# and you thought you knew fish!!!



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

you think you know a lot of different fish species? well check these out some of them are simply amazing


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

Those are some crazy looking fish...I'm wondering how deep they had to go to get them.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Those are definitely some cool fishes! The first one, i believe is a ratfish, H. colliei is a chimaera. Really cool fish. They actually have dentine like teeth that stick out like a rat or rabbit, hence the name . Actually quite commonly found off of California's coastline, yea...in deep water. Many of the oddballs are just things we dont see too often. There are also some myctophids mixed in there. Often wide bodied and dotted with photophores (light producing), they are usually sampled in mid-deep waters, mesopelagic zones. They are the ones with the plate like scales that are silvery/green with a black background, big eyes. Pretty typical to see the deep water fishes with the large mouths, the are extremely opportunistic. You just dont see much food at 5000+ft depths!!! Awesome!

PS: wow there are some fish on there that I have nevvvvvvvvvver seen before...


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

My personal favorite is the second fish they show, the shark looking one with what appears to have a bill, like a duck


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

here's a google image of my favorite ocean fish. crazy weird. 









that vid was cool. i didnt like the drawings though.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

oh yes the sunfish, They had one at monterey bay aquarium last time I was there, I agree it is one of the most amazing fish i have ever seen in real life


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

What is that second fish??? Looks like something out of a Loch Ness monster story.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Catchy song


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

heres a video of a sunfish that i took from my cell phone from last time i was at Monterey bay aquarium:


----------

